

A month of spam statistics - vaksel
http://files.data.timgraham.net.s3.amazonaws.com/tg/blogs/data/wp-content/uploads/amonthofspam.gif

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Intriguing, and remarkably small. So far this year I have received:

    
    
        Date        #Ham  #Spam  Ratio
        2009/01/01   17    1128   66:1
        2009/01/02   16    1215   76:1
        2009/01/03   11     955   87:1
        2009/01/04   16    1268   79:1
        2009/01/05   32    1220   38:1
        2009/01/06   33    1258   38:1
        2009/01/07   11    1232  112:1
        2009/01/08   40    1323   33:1
    

My Baysian filter (written by me using Paul Graham's essay as a guide) cleans
98.7% - around 15 per day, which means I get to see about half the number of
spam as ham, despite getting nearly one spam a minute.

